# Ford 3000 gas - fluid leaking from stearing wheel spline



## kgracey (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey all, new to the forums! I have a ford 3000 gas tractor - somewhere 1965 to 1970 model year. This morning fluid started leaking out the steering column. Ive not started to take things apart yet to look for the source. 

Got some ideas about the cause and solution for this problem?

Thanks! Ken


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Ken, welcome to the forum.

The leak is caused by leaking seal at the base of the steering column. See item #35 (seal) on the attached parts diagram. Replace also the O-ring #33 since you will be disturbing it as well. 

One thing I always mention to guys when they have this problem is to avoid pulling yourself up/onto the tractor with the steering wheel. I replaced this seal on my tractor 25 years ago, and trained myself to quit using the steering wheel to get onto the tractor. No steering column leaks since.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Duplicate post deleted. Sorry about that.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

BigT said:


> Howdy Ken, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The leak is caused by leaking seal at the base of the steering column. See item #35 (seal) on the attached parts diagram. Replace also the O-ring #33 since you will be disturbing it as well.
> 
> One thing I always mention to guys when they have this problem is to avoid pulling yourself up/onto the tractor with the steering wheel. I replaced this seal on my tractor 25 years ago, and trained myself to quit using the steering wheel to get onto the tractor. No steering column leaks since.


When you pull this apart to fix it watch for a brass bushing to fall out the top of the steering column when you remove it from the base. If this brass bushing comes out you will need to reseat it or else the new seal will leak too just like the old one. Pulling yourself up on the tractor by grabbing the steering wheel (its so convenient) tends to work this bushing out.


----------



## kgracey (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks guys! This is really helpful. I don't get much time to work on this tractor so it's really valuable that I can plan my work. A couple more questions:

- where do I buy the parts?
- how long would it take to do this little project?

Thanks! Ken


----------



## kgracey (Apr 28, 2017)

Dohh! Messick's of course


----------



## kgracey (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey guys! Just wanted to let you know I fixed this successfully. 

Five hours from start to finish and thankfully IT SEALED. I didn't want to have to face this little project again. The possibility of leaving a part out and having to do it all over again terrifies me 

I gotta hand it to ya all, wrenching on these old machines and keeping them running. I can only imagine what it'd be like to have a fancy Kubota!

- Ken


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

My thoughts just more fancy complicated. I love my old iron. Simple


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

dozer966 said:


> My thoughts just more fancy complicated. I love my old iron. Simple


You and me both, dozer!!!! Old iron is da bomb! :lmao:


----------

